# food for dog with bleeding ulcer



## Oz'sMommy (Sep 9, 2008)

my little guy came down sick suddenly yesterday morning. today we went to the vet twice. turns out he has a bleeding ulcer and is now on two medications. he's also on a diet of boiled chicken and steamed rice for the next few days.

the vet recommened keeping him on a mild diet to help his ulcer heal and one of the techs in his office recommended california natural. when i had told him we recently (almsot two weeks ago) started him on instinct rabbit kibble in addition to the instinct canned he was eating, he recommended taking him off the kibble when he heard it was 22% fat.

is there anything else besides california natural that we should try. oz eats mainly canned and if eating extremely processed food is going to aggravate his ulcer i'm more that happy to stay on canned.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

The easiest diet on the digestive system is the prey model raw diet. The most difficult to digest is kibble. If you want to know more about the prey model raw diet, check my web page in my sig.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

I have to agree with RFD on this one. If your dog keeps coming up with new ways to not tolerate kibble, then try just feeding the meat. Basically all it takes is what you are doing now with the chicken minus the rice and don't cook it! 
Try it for a month and see if he gets better, worse or stays the same. What harm will it do? Plus, you have a smaller dog so it won't cost you hardly as much as you might think! 
Good luck!


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

22% fat is clearly not the problem. Take my dog for example, she has been on 28% fat for about 7 years now. I think your problem lies in what I hightlight in bold below:

INGREDIENTS: Rabbit Meal, Salmon Meal, Tapioca, Chicken Fat (naturally preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid), *Tomato Pomace, Pumpkinseeds, Sun-Cured Alfalfa Meal, Montmorillonite Clay,* Natural Flavor, *Sea Salt*, Vitamins (Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid, Niacin Supplement, Biotin, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Acetate, Riboflavin Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Iodine Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Carotene, Folic Acid), *Peas*, Brewers Yeast, Potassium Chloride, Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Sodium Selenite), *Dried Kelp*, *Cranberries*, *Blueberries*, Inulin, Freeze Dried Rabbit, Freeze Dried Rabbit Liver, Dried *Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Rosemary Extract,* Freeze Dried Rabbit Lung, Freeze Dried Rabbit Hearts, Freeze Dried Ground Rabbit Bone.

I count about 10 things clearly non-species appropriate, unless you truly feel your dog is an omnivore, they should not be in the ration. I see a few other things I highlighted anyway because I'm not really sure why the heck it's in there. Rosemary Extract doesn't seem to be used as a preservative for any fats, so that gets a strike as well. This is food as advertised is 2% fiber. I myself find that very hard to believe. Those sources of fiber I have underlined, and probably more I don't see. Best guess about Montmorillonite Clay is it's in there to act like a fiber, not because there is any thing special about dirt being dog food.
IMO, your dogs problems center around your food choices. Unfortunately, the Vets food is probably no better supporting industries decision to feed dogs like omnivores.

I think you can solve your dogs problems by making better choices in nutrition. Feeding species appropriate is good start. Some will make it sounds as simple as tossing a piece of meat on the ground. Reality is dogs and cats are top of the food chain and their nutritional needs are complex, more so than that of humans. A species appropriate diet where you know you're getting everything your dogs needs no questions asked, people turn to Abady Granular Feeds. Don't be scared of 800 cals per cup. That DOES NOT mean your dog will get fat. All that means is your dog will need to eat less.
You can try the raw prey model if you want, many have great results with that, but then again some unfortunately end with a trip to the emergency vet because they didn't do there homework. You can't miss with Abady feeds, it's right every time and species appropriate and at 800 cals per cup can blow the doors off of any cup of raw.

Abady has a website, read about what they have to say about canine nutrition and the benefits of feeding dogs like carnivores.


----------



## Rodney (Jul 28, 2009)

At this point, I wouldn't worry so much about the food as I would helping relieve the dog's discomfort. Whatever you are feeding, add some salmon oil, vitamin b5, and a Spectra Probiotic proprietary blend.


----------

